# DuPont Forest Waterfalls - Transylvania County NC - Part I



## kundalini (Oct 19, 2007)

It's my annual pilgrimige to the mountains.  The drought in the Southeast has severely diminished the colors and watershed that are normally afforded visitors.  This is my first attempt with waterfalls with a "real" camera.  How did I do?  After a six hour drive back, several shots after getting home, this is the best I could come up with.  I think there's a few more in the bunch, but I couldn't be @ssed to do much more than this at present.  I'll work them out over the weekend.  These falls were in the film "Last of the Mohicans".  

Enjoy and please comment on what you like or not.

Hooker Falls (lower falls)
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 20, 2007)

My interest was piqued by the idea that a large chemical company had a forest named after it - tell me it ain't so!

Not a bad start I don't think, there are some nice colours going on in there and it's an attractive spot with potential. The main things I'd suggest would be to look around a little more for better angles to the falls - somewhere to the right of #1 & #2, and left of #3 would probably give you an improved viewpoint - assuming of course that you can get in position to take a shot. #3 has a lot of 'dead' space in front of the falls, zoom in a bit. Finally, use a variety of shutter speeds - you don't necessarily have to use the longest shutter speed you have to capture movement in the water and you would get away from the burnt out effect you have here.

Hope that's of use to you.


----------



## |)\/8 (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice Fall photos.  They do seem to be a little dark on my calibrated monitor.  How long were your exposures?

I brightened your 2nd one just see the difference, hope you don't mind.  I brightened everything slightly except for the brightest portions of the falls.


----------



## Joxby (Oct 20, 2007)

v cool, the water looks like ice, I think theres a nice contrast between the monochromatic look of the icey falls & dark water surface, and the vibrant colours of Autumn.
I want turn the 3rd to portrait orientation, center the falls, have equal sky/trees and water surface.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 20, 2007)

very nice, i'm gonna have to go out and see what i can do now


----------



## kundalini (Oct 21, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> My interest was piqued by the idea that a large chemical company had a forest named after it - tell me it ain't so!


 
Sorry to dissapoint Chris, DuPont had a facility there and sold it and 2,700 surrounding acres to Sterling Diagnostic Imaging in 1996 plus 7,600 acres to the state of NC.  Sterling, in turn, had a private bid for 2,200 acres in 1999 that included the three major falls.  The winning bidder was to agree that residential development was prohibited, but guess what?  In 2000, the governor and Council of State invoked eminent domain on the property to stop the owner from developing.



Chris of Arabia said:


> Not a bad start I don't think, there are some nice colours going on in there and it's an attractive spot with potential. The main things I'd suggest would be to look around a little more for better angles to the falls - somewhere to the right of #1 & #2, and left of #3 would probably give you an improved viewpoint - assuming of course that you can get in position to take a shot.


 
Is this what you had in mind?

4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Joxby said:


> I want turn the 3rd to portrait orientation, center the falls, have equal sky/trees and water surface.


 
I actually shot that one in protrait, but there was a lot of distraction above and below originally IMO.



|)\/8 said:


> Very nice Fall photos. They do seem to be a little dark on my calibrated monitor. How long were your exposures?
> 
> I brightened your 2nd one just see the difference, hope you don't mind. I brightened everything slightly except for the brightest portions of the falls./quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Alpha (Oct 21, 2007)

The park is also right next to what used to be a large Agfa plant.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 22, 2007)

I already commented on all six of your photos presented here on this particular outing to the DuPont Waterfalls in the second thread and I still like the first photo of the second thread best of the entire series, but if you forced me to pick out a favourite of these three alone I'd say "the last".


----------

